
How The Pirate Bay Plans to Beat Censorship - antr
http://torrentfreak.com/how-the-pirate-bay-plans-to-beat-censorship-for-good-140105/
======
jlgaddis
Similar projects:

Tor: [https://www.torproject.org/](https://www.torproject.org/)

i2p: [https://geti2p.net/en/](https://geti2p.net/en/)

Gnunet: [https://gnunet.org/](https://gnunet.org/)

Freenet: [https://freenetproject.org/](https://freenetproject.org/)

~~~
Morgawr
The most interesting of all (imo) which I have tried and used (works fairly
well) is project meshnet:
[https://projectmeshnet.org](https://projectmeshnet.org)

They have their own network called Hyperboria
[http://hyperboria.net/](http://hyperboria.net/) and the ultimate plan is to
abstract away over the whole hardware infrastructure of the modern internet.
(Using wifi relays or whatever, might be unfeasible but still interesting)

~~~
vidarh
Note that Hyperboria uses CJDNS, which last time I checked means each node
needs to be explicitly granted access via one or more existing nodes, which
means unlike many of the other alternatives they're not really trying to
address anonymity.

Personally I see that as a major flaw. They claim it is "censorship
resistant", but if you can roll up the local part of the network by knocking
down doors and leaning on people, I'm not convinced.

------
chasing
"Fractions of the dollar go to the artists, and the archaic content
distribution models mean lots of content can't be seen legally without a 100
channels of cable or a $40 DVD."

"Now if all TPB did was make it easier for people to OD on Game Of Thrones I'd
still be impressed."

Jesus Christ. It's not your role to unilaterally "solve" content distribution
problems without the consent of the creators. Sorry. And It's not a basic
human right that you get to watch Game of Thrones.

Now, you can say "I want to watch Game of Thrones and HBO can go fuck
themselves, so let's build this alternate internet that lets me do that based
on Bitcoin whatever." But don't paint it as some noble calling, aimed at
ending censorship or fixing the copyright system or DRM or whatever.

The Pirate Bay exists to help people pirate content owned by other people.
Fine. But I don't think they're quite the freedom fighters they're portrayed
to be. Except as it pertains to their freedom to continue doing this.

~~~
vidarh
IP protection is not a human right either.

It's an intentional restriction of freedoms to enrich others. Now, it's
perfectly fine to consider that restriction an acceptable trade-off in order
to encourage creation, but that's not somehow an inherently more justified
position than believing it is not justified.

~~~
oakwhiz
I have the feeling that "intellectual property" and piracy are equally evil.

------
dgtized
How is this different then freenet?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
This doesn't even seem to be anywhere near as advanced as Freenet.

To call it a "new Internet" is a huge stretch and an insult to actual projects
that are dedicated to building a successor that extends the present
infrastructure, like cjdns (which itself originated from Kademlia, largely
known for being used in the eMule network).

~~~
rch
I only remember to check in on freenet when stories like this one pop up, so I
was very surprised to see that the project is sporting a healthy 5-figure bank
account. I had been used to seeing it in the vicinity of $500 or maybe $2000,
for years at a time.

It is great to see organizations step up and support a project like freenet,
despite the realities of what a truly anonymous network could mean in terms of
content and behavior. Maybe a separately funded independent security audit is
in order though.

------
herghost
When I read these things I constantly find myself struggling between, "great!
Another attempt to re-take the internet!", and "great. The n+1th attempt to
re-take the internet."

I can't decide whether the better future is homogenised internet similar to
what we have today, but with these protections layered over it, or whether the
best option is for there to be dozens or even hundreds of disparate networks
that will grow up separately.

In some ways, I suppose this is similar to the past - what with BBS
homogenising in to newsgroups and AOL.

"All of this has happened before, and all of this will happen again"

~~~
oakwhiz
Diversity is good because all these networks will be testing out different
ideas. The best ideas will be self-evident, and they will propagate by means
of popularity and inclusion in future networks.

------
marukokinno
Like Bender said: "Forget about the blackjack! And you know what? Forget about
the Internet!"

